# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Transliterated Names

## Knave

Please help me transliterate or correct the transliteration of the following names into Russian. 
Thor - Тор
Jinlun Chen _chinese name_ - ?Джинлун Чен / Дзинлун?
Sabrina Malone - Сабрина Малоун
Dmitriy Romanov - Дмитрий Романов
Nerissa Wasserstein - Нерисса Вассерштейн
Cecilia "Celia" Worthington - ?Сесилия "Целия" Вортингтон / Цецилия?
Johannus "Johan" van der Berg - ?Иоханнус "Иохан" ван дер Берг? 
Thanks for your help...

----------


## kwatts59

I could not find Johannus in my dictionary.
I did find Johannes and it translates to Иоганнес. 
If you did not make a typo and the name really is Johannus, then I assume that it would be Иоганнус or Иоган. 
Also
Cecilia is Сисилья; Сесилия; or  Цецилия

----------


## Rtyom

Цзиньлунь Чен but I am not sure. 
Вассерштайн 
Уортингтон 
Йоханнус 
Все эти цецилии и иоганны устарели (за исключением традиционных передач).

----------


## pranki

> Вассерштайн

 Это откуда? По-моему, всю жизнь это немецкий суффикс (или что он там?  ::  ) писался как -штейн: Вассерштейн   

> Sabrina Malone - Сабрина Малоун

 Лучше Мелоун. 
Насчет Цецилии -- я такое написание этого имени не встречал. Может, оно где-то и было, но сейчас все говорят Сесилия.

----------


## Rtyom

pranki, я пояснил, что это традиционная передача. Так что с фонетической точки зрения "-штайн" будет верно. Те фамилии, которые носят люди, конечно же остаются "-штейн", по той простой причине, что фамилии эти "обрусели". Всех современных немцев положено называть "-штайнами". Не принадлежащие к немцам могут быть и "-штейнами", смотря по какой причине. 
Насколько мне известно, в Malone ударение на втором слоге, а шва тут больше всего тяготеет к русскому "а", т.е. "Малоун".

----------

